# Orion HCCA 275g4 rare color scheme



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

This is mine, it is good condition and fully functional. Comes with all plugs, brackets and handles. Features the harder to find flip-flop color scheme. 

Old School Orion Hcca 275G4 2 Channel Cheater Amp RARE Color Combo PPI US Amps | eBay


----------



## icu812 (Jan 12, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

icu812 said:


> Pm sent


Replied in your PM's.


----------

